# Buck Mark Camper problems



## farrlarr

Just over a month ago, I purchased a Buck Mark Camper. Before 400 rounds had been through it, it began to stovepipe 12-15% of rounds smt076)! I sent it to the regional Browning repair shop and they found "ridges in the chamber that were probably exerting unusual pressure on the casing that prevented normal extraction." They have sent it on to the company shop in Missouri so they can determine whether to polish out the ridges or simply replace the barrel/receiver. Since the gun hasn't yet been received in Missouri, I have been hesitant to call Customer Service, but I have been a bit concerned about possible cost. Given that Browning doesn't indicate anything about warranty in the paperwork supplied with the gun, is there likely to be any problem about the company simply repairing or replacing my gun without cost?


----------



## DJ Niner

The few times I've heard of folks needing Browning's customer service, they've been well satisfied.

Did you try several different types of ammo in the gun? If so, what brands/types were they?


----------



## twomode

Not sure what stovepiping in, maybe I can learn something here. A year or so ago I had a jamming problem with my BM and it turned out the rear sight rail top screws would loosen up after a hundred rounds or so. My CCW instructor found the problem instantly. Retighten the allen head screws, problem gone completely. I don't know if this will help, but keep it in the back of your head when you get yours back. I'm pretty confident you'll get good service from Browning.


----------



## farrlarr

DJ Niner said:


> Did you try several different types of ammo in the gun? If so, what brands/types were they?


The problems occurred with Western Super X 40 gr., Winchester Wildcat 40 gr. and Federal Value Pack 36 gr. cartridges so I don't really think it is just an ammo problem. As stated, a Browning approved gunsmith indicated odd ridges in the chamber were the likely cause of the extraction/ejection problems.


----------



## farrlarr

twomode said:


> Not sure what stovepiping is.


Stovepiping is when a casing is not completely ejected. It gets trapped by the bolt and, as it sticks out of the ejection port, it resembles a stove pipe.


----------



## DJ Niner

farrlarr said:


> The problems occurred with Western Super X 40 gr., Winchester Wildcat 40 gr. and Federal Value Pack 36 gr. cartridges so I don't really think it is just an ammo problem. As stated, a Browning approved gunsmith indicated odd ridges in the chamber were the likely cause of the extraction/ejection problems.


Well, from your initial post, you seemed to indicate the weapon functioned correctly for a while, then started to have problems. So, unless you've been using an electric drill to clean the chamber, it's probable that the grooves were there from the start, including the time-frame that it functioned correctly. Based on that assumption, I thought your problems might be related to ammo choice (this is actually very common, as semi-auto .22 rifles and handguns can be very picky about what they do and don't "like", functioning-wise).

The last two of the three types you mentioned aren't really known for their high quality or even full power, as they are usually considered bargain/plinking-grade ammo. Personally, I wouldn't pronounce a weapon flawed if it didn't function correctly with those cartridges. I also recommend folks try at least 3-5 types/brands of high-quality ammo before suspecting ammo or magazine problems, as ammo quality in some brands/types seems to have been dropping for the last few years or so (radically increased production to meet the skyrocketing demand, I assume).

If you started with the Super-X and it worked okay, then switched to the cheaper stuff and had problems, I would not be at all surprised. If the ammo types and possibly related problems occurred in a different order, then my little theory is a bust.

Hope they get it fixed for you. Keep us updated (I've got a BuckMark Camper, myself; great little guns, when they work); I'll be curious to hear what they find/say, if anything.


----------



## farrlarr

*Buck Mark Camper is back*

Just got the Buck Mark back and went to the range yesterday. Everything seems to be working well. The regional Browning-approved gunsmith sent it on to Missouri with a recommendation to replace the barrel but they did not indicate what work was done, it was simply returned to the gunsmith with a notation that they had dealt with the customer complaint. Overall, it cost me almost $100 in freight charges to ship the gun around the country (me to the gunsmith, the gunsmith to Missouri, Missouri to the gunsmith and the gunsmith to me) and almost 5 weeks without the gun but I can't really complain. It just made the gun a bit less of a bargain than the original purchase price ($270) suggested. There were no charges from Browning for whatever work they did so the question of warranty is moot.

I might also point out that I purchased a Ruger 22/45 replaceable panels while waiting for the Browning to return and have had great fun and no problems with it. Gee, it sure is awful to have *two* pistols!


----------



## DJ Niner

I'm glad they finally got it fixed for you. 

Our taste in weapons seem to be similar; I also have a Ruger (older MK-II 22/45) along with my Camper. The Browning gets the nod for most indoor-target-type uses, while the stainless steel Ruger is the go-to gun for outdoor treks and foul-weather use. They complement each other well.


----------



## twomode

Update to my post above about sight rail screws, the rear of the sight rail broke last Sat. while exersizing my 2A. Right around the rear screw. I called Browning talked to Shannon and when I was relating how it broke (18 mos after purchase) he decided to send a part n/c. I asked him about some of their rifles and asked for his preferences, his boss is lucky to have such an enthusiastic guy on the phone. Now the only problem is picking out the one rifle from hundreds!


----------



## Shipwreck

I bought a Buckmark about 3 years ago - It jammed a fair amount - probably 30%+ of the time.

I put off sending it back because of the shipping charge - I finally broke down and sent it back early last year. I just deal with Browning directly. Came back and it has been 100%. 

I did send both mags with the gun and they only sent 1 back. So, I called them and they sent me a 2nd mag after finding my original letter that came with the gun that stated I had included both mags.

I only spent about $45 to Fex Ex the gun, though.


----------

